# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Đặc sản Nam Bộ và Beer Below Zero -10 độ C tại nhà hàng Nam Bộ, quận 3

## daidino

TpHCM - 19B Nguyễn Thị Diệu, Phường 06, Quận 3, Tel: (08)39.330.220 -39.330.221

Tọa lạc trên con đường Nguyễn Thị Diệu, quận 3, ngay trung tâm thành phố, NHÀ HÀNG NAM BỘ® nổi bật với một không gian sang trọng, rộng rãi, thoáng mát. Tại đây, bạn có thể lựa chọn cho mình nhiều chỗ ngồi khác nhau. Khu phòng V.I.P với không gian sang trọng (sức chứa từ 5 đến 20 người) dành cho những buổi gặp mặt quan trọng, những bữa tiệc chiêu đãi đối tác.



Nhiều phòng tiệc máy lạnh (có sức chứa từ 20 đến 200 người). Mỗi phòng đều được trang bị dàn karaoke, máy chiếu thích hợp để tổ chức tiệc thôi nôi, sinh nhật, họp mặt cơ quan, giới thiệu sản phẩm, họp mặt gia đình, bạn bè… 



Nằm trong chuỗi hệ thống Làng Nướng Nam Bộ ® nổi tiếng trên 10 năm qua tại Sài Gòn, NHÀ HÀNG LÀNG NƯỚNG NAM BỘ ® quận 3 giờ đây đã gắn liền với những món ăn độc đáo tái hiện lại toàn cảnh vùng đất Nam Bộ trù phú, ngút ngàn sản vật trên rừng dưới biển. Để mang lại khẩu vị món ăn thật nhất, mỗi ngày nhà hàng luôn có nguyên liệu tươi sống và các loại gia vị được nhập về từ tận miền Tây Nam Bộ. Bạn sẽ tha hồ khám phá từ các loại thủy hải sản như ếch đồng, cá lóc đồng, nấm mối, cá linh Đồng Tháp, Cá cóc nước sâu... đến các loại rau mang những cái tên khá lạ lùng đối với người dân Sài Gòn ngày nay như rau đọt choại, lá lụa, lá cóc, quế vị, bông điển điển, trái bứa, trái bần, khổ qua rừng, lá chùm ngây...


*Ếch đồng nướng muối ớt*


NHÀ HÀNG NAM BỘ® là nơi hội tụ rất nhiều món ngon đặc sản của các tỉnh miền Nam như: đặc sản Cần Giờ, đặc sản Củ Chi, đặc sản Tây Ninh, đặc sản Đồng Tháp, Bến Tre… Đặc sản Cần Giờ có khô cá Dứa ăn kèm với cơm vắt muối mè, cá Đuối tươi sống hấp mỡ hành cuốn rau sống bánh tráng, cá Đuối nướng muối ớt, nướng cà ri hay cá Đuối nấu lẩu Mẻ ăn với bông so đũa, ăn hoài không thấy ngán.



_Khô cá Dứa ăn kèm cơm vắt muối mè ngon hết chỗ chê !!!_



*Cá đuối nấu lẩu mẻ bông so đũa*

Nhắc tới đặc sản Củ Chi, chúng ta phải nhắc tới món bò tơ Củ Chi luộc cuốn rau rừng như quế vị, lá lụa, lá nhái, lá cóc… chấm vào chén mắm đồng - đặc sản Củ Chi. Còn gì bằng khi mùi thơm của thịt bò tơ hòa quyện cùng vị béo của phần mỡ mỏng dưới lớp da vàng tươi, hợp chung các loại rau rừng và vị chua chua, mằn mặn của mắm, tạo nên cảm giác thèm ăn khi nghĩ đến, ngon miệng khi đang thưởng thức. Tiếp đến, phải thưởng thức đến món tép đồng, cá con um cuốn rau rừng bánh tráng chấm mắm chua…mang đậm chất dân dã Củ Chi.


*Bò tơ Củ Chi cuốn rau rừng, mắm đồng*

Ngoài ra, NHÀ HÀNG NAM BỘ® còn có những món ăn truyền thống đã làm nên thương hiệu trên 10 năm qua như heo sữa quay, cá Lóc hấp bầu, chả giò Nam Bộ, gà nướng lu, cơm tay cầm Nam Bộ, lẩu Đồng Quê Nam Bộ, cá Lăng, cá Chạch Lấu, vịt Xiêm 3 món…


*Heo sữa quay bánh bao*


*Cá lóc hấp bầu*

Ngoài ra, NHÀ HÀNG NAM BỘ® thường xuyên bổ sung nhiều món đặc sản quý hiếm theo mùa hấp dẫn vào thực đơn mới như : đùi dê đút lò, các cóc nước sâu nướng giấy bạc, cá cóc kho lạt, cá linh chính gốc kho mía, kho trái bứa, đậu hủ hải sản nướng giấy bạc, mực dồn trứng muối, sò huyết đại Bến Tre, nghêu Vua Cần Giờ, sườn nướng + xôi Bà Ngoại, khổ qua rừng chấm kho quẹt...








"Món sườn, xôi, kim chi này nhâm nhi với bia đông tuyết -10C thì cuc kool, tuyệt cú mèo"

*Mới đây, nhà hàng còn trang bị hệ thống ướp Bia cao cấp với tên gọi Beer Below Zero -10 độ như một động thái hướng tới sức khỏe của thực khách cũng như hình thành một phong cách uống bia mới, ngon hơn,”chất” hơn. Nhà hàng cũng là địa điểm duy nhất hiện nay ở quận 3, có mặt Beer Below Zero.*







Một người sành ăn thật sự, không những cảm nhận được cái ngon trong từng món ăn, mà còn là tâm huyết của người chủ, sự tài hoa khéo léo của đầu bếp. Hãy cùng những người thân trong gia đình, bạn bè…tận hưởng vị ngon trong từng hương vị tại NHÀ HÀNG NAM BỘ®. Đặc biệt vào thứ bảy và chủ nhật hằng tuần, NHÀ HÀNG NAM BỘ® sẽ phục vụ các món ăn dành cho gia đình. Hãy cùng thưởng thức và trải nghiệm hương vị tại NHÀ HÀNG NAM BỘ® quận 3 bạn nhé!.

Thông tin liên hệ:
*Nhà Hàng Nam Bộ*
*Địa chỉ :19B Nguyễn Thị Diệu, P.6, Q.3*
*Điện thoại : (08)39.330.220- 39.330.221*

----------


## goisaudau

Đi ăn ở đây với mấy người bạn rùi.
Thích nhất món "sườn nướng mật ong, xôi thơm ,dẻo" làm mồi nhắm với bia tuyết lạnh , uống cực kool, cực phê.

----------

